# Moral Dilemma



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm confused....you're being transferred to a local who hasn't accepted you ?

'splain?

~CS~


----------



## porkerjack (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not being transferred. I'm moving for personal reasons. They do not accept transfers so i have to apply as an incoming first year apprentice just like everyone else.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I would probably let the know ASAP.
It's one thing that the new local won't accept transfers, that's their policy, but if a current company laid you off because of life circumstances (not a transfer, Steve) then that's probably not a company/local I would be proud to be a part of.

I'm sure the advanced credit would be a huge head start in the new local, as far as being accepted quickly.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Tell your current local about your move. You want them to back up your work claims etc. and you want to leave them on the best terms possible.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

eejack said:


> Tell your current local about your move. You want them to back up your work claims etc. and you want to leave them on the best terms possible.


And on the other hand, would they give you two weeks notice? You are working for a contractor that wouldn't do that but, I think letting the director know, might even help. He might know the director you are going to.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

porkerjack said:


> I'm not being transferred. I'm moving for personal reasons. They do not accept transfers so i have to apply as an incoming first year apprentice just like everyone else.


Please pardon my eyeglass denial then

~CS~


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Your current local will find a way to screw you so be prepared for that. Welcome to reality kiddo.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

jrannis said:


> And on the other hand, would they give you two weeks notice? You are working for a contractor that wouldn't do that but, I think letting the director know, might even help. He might know the director you are going to.


That is what I meant, let the training director know...ie the local. Then the local can arrange a replacement for him on the job, put his work record in order and 'retire' him out of the local in an orderly fashion - no hard feelings.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

A person would think the one local would talk to the the other local and maybe get something going. Aren't union guys like a brotherhood or something?


----------



## porkerjack (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I think the conclusion I've come to is to let my training director know sooner than later. The money i could make short term is not worth the risk of tarnishing my reputation with the union long term. Not to mention it falls in line with my personal principle of being honest. Thanks again!


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I do not expect you will be back in an IBEW apprenticeship any time soon. Or, at least as quickly as you expect.

You are, in my opinion, short of moving to take care of an ill parent, making a choice you'll regret.

You may consider that "life dictates" something to you, but in my experience, people make their own choices, good or bad, 

If it is for a woman, she'll still be waiting for you when complete your program, if she is meant to be.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

ibuzzard said:


> I do not expect you will be back in an IBEW apprenticeship any time soon. Or, at least as quickly as you expect.
> 
> You are, in my opinion, short of moving to take care of an ill parent, making a choice you'll regret.
> 
> ...


Wow...


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

T&K said:


> Wow...


T K, I am a bit older than you, with two grown sons in the IBEW, one a recently turned-out JW, the other just completing his 4th year.I have a married daughter, also.

Each of them, in their second year, or thereabout, considered dropping out, for different reasons. I did the right thing, and gave them pretty much the exact advice.

Each has now thanked me for being adamant in my counsel. It is hard to get in, in the first place, way harder to get accepted a second time. 

The five years goes really quick,although to youth, it sometimes seems to drag.

I have been your age, and I have been my age, having raised three to adulthood. Have you? 

People make rash decisions, I've made a few myself. My advice is sincere, and I think warranted.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

porkerjack said:


> I'm not being transferred. I'm moving for personal reasons. They do not accept transfers so i have to apply as an incoming first year apprentice just like everyone else.


Having walked away from your first apprenticeship after a year, you may not get another chance. They try to weed out the people that they don't think will complete the apprenticeship and based on your history, you would be a gamble


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

An ibew apprenticeship is not a golden ticket or some great and holy opportunity. If you've got a good reason for moving then the apprenticeship would be the least of my worries


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

porkerjack said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I think the conclusion I've come to is to let my training director know sooner than later. The money i could make short term is not worth the risk of tarnishing my reputation with the union long term. Not to mention it falls in line with my personal principle of being honest. Thanks again!


I agree that you should contact your director. Thank you being part of OUR IBEW, with your ethics I would think you will be able to get into another program. Although being an IBEW apprentice is no golden ticket it does garnish respect from many including merit shops if you have completed the program. The merit shops may not agree with all we do but for the most part we are well trained. Porkerjack pm me I may know someone where your going that may be able to point you in a good direction.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

OP Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:

What is Book one?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

T&K said:


> Wow...


words like _conscript_ come to mind.....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Now here's a humdinger of a moral dilema....:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

ibuzzard said:


> T K, I am a bit older than you, with two grown sons in the IBEW, one a recently turned-out JW, the other just completing his 4th year.I have a married daughter, also.
> 
> Each of them, in their second year, or thereabout, considered dropping out, for different reasons. I did the right thing, and gave them pretty much the exact advice.
> 
> ...


What makes you assume you are older than me? My profile pic? That happens to be my 36 year old son with his 4 year old son. So to answer your question about 3 kids, no, only 2. One is a pharmacist, and the one pictured is an orthodontist.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I would plan my life after leaving like I would never get back in. Tell the director and move on.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

If the ibew don't take you back, you can always go to a nonunion shop.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Tell your training director and ask him to write a letter of introduction/recommendation to the new training director. He should at least say that you left the program while in good standing. Make sure you have copies of you verified hours and JATC classes in hand when you make your new application. Letters of recommendation from your JWs or foreman would help also.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

porkerjack said:


> So I'm currently a first year apprentice in my local JATC with 4 weeks remaining in Book 1. Life circumstances have dictated that I move across the country in 6 weeks. I've contacted the local JATC where I am moving and they said that while they do not accept apprentice transfers, if I were to apply and get in I could submit the work and school hours I've done so far for credit.
> So my dilemma is what to tell my local JATC. I would like to continue working up until I move in order to save as much money as possible, but am afraid that if I tell them I am planning on leaving they will go ahead and remove me from the program immediately. I've aced all my tests in school and have done well in the field getting "atta boy's" regularly at work. I want to leave as graciously as possible without shooting myself in the foot. Is the "2 weeks notice" etiquette acceptable here? If anyone has any experience or advice on this it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Unless your gut feeling is they that won't drop you as the second they find out you're leaving, I'd go with the standard 2 weeks notice. 

Also, as already mentioned make sure you have copies of all your relevant paper work _in hand_ when you leave. I know soooo many people who've started an apprenticeship with one employer, only to have start all over again due to failure to being able to provide proper documentation of hours worked. 

In order to make sure you have the proper paper work, you should probably look into the state requirements where you are relocating. Don't just assume you will pick up where you left off with the union, there are also some good opportunities with non-union shops out there too.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...if the union is not going to transfer your 1st year or give you a wave into another local, why do you think you owe them more than the customary two week notice?


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

How much time do you have before you raise your ticket? I have 25 years in the IBEW. Just remember how hard it was to get into the program, and you took someone else 's spot.I've had apprentices who soared and some who should never have been accepted.Are you obligated ?If so then that answers your question. You took an oath,so stand up to it. Work hard or go home. Reputations in this business will follow your whole career.This is just my opinion.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

T&K said:


> What makes you assume you are older than me? My profile pic? That happens to be my 36 year old son with his 4 year old son. So to answer your question about 3 kids, no, only 2. One is a pharmacist, and the one pictured is an orthodontist.


ibuzzard: this quote about myself is not correct, I was making this statement to see if you "assumed" this about me because of my pic. This young man said "moral dilemma" not "I'm in love and leaving". What if his "moral dilemma" was moving across country because he had gotten some random girl pregnant on a drunken night, and was moving across country to help raise the child, would that harsh advice been warranted? While I believe you should be proud of your children, and a father of 2 young children such as myself should listen to your advice, as such, we should not always jump to conclusions about a young person not capable of making sound decisions. I am a huge fan of you, and anyone else who practices tough love on their children, as we have a duty to be a parent, not a best friend.


----------

